# el gordo 6 gallon fluval edge



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice! I like the simplicity of it. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

thanks! I'm re-posting this in the journal section. It's been awhile since I've been on this site.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

where are the rocks?! looks good!


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks great and nice work on the DIY reflector. Are you going to grow the moss out to carpet the rest of the tank or just use it as a highlight in the center?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you post some pictures of your hood setup (particularly the DIY lighting)?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

hey tuonor, I'm gonna try for the moss carpet for now. once I get everything just right, I may shoot for some HC and some dwarf HG. butt I'm diggin the moss. 

TLE041, I'll snap some pictures of the lighting setup when I get a moment, maybe tomorrow.

best,
el g


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

TLE041 said:


> Can you post some pictures of your hood setup (particularly the DIY lighting)?


here you go:
















side view (you can see the ikea cord came with and on/off switch)


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

water change!!










I also dig how the tank looks from the side


















and front


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fat Guy said:


> thanks! I'm re-posting this in the journal section. It's been awhile since I've been on this site.


I am closing this one to keep it easier for everyone to keep up with your great journal. You can always contact a mod and we can move a thread for your future reference. 

Here is the link to your tank in the journals forum: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/100861-el-gordo-6-gallon-fluval-edge.html


----------

